# Twitter is over capacity.  Please wait a moment and try again. For more information..



## ajapale (24 Jan 2011)

*Twitter is over capacity. Please wait a moment and try again. For more information, check out Twitter Status 
*


Ive recently started using twitter.com. Is the message above a common occurrence?


----------



## thedaras (24 Jan 2011)

I have been using Twitter for about six months and in my experience that notification happens on a regular basis.


----------



## JasCal (25 Jan 2011)

That has been a problem with Twitter for a long time.

With facebook being so popular do people still use Twitter?


----------



## turtle77 (27 Jan 2011)

Ajapale,
do you use Twitter on the web? Or do you use a phone?
I use Apps for it; never seen the error..and I tweet quite a bit.

Twitter continues to grow faster than Facebook, but still lags behind


----------



## JasCal (28 Jan 2011)

I read somewhere that Foursquare has grown by over 3000% in the last year.

Sound simpressive until you think about how few users it had in the first place.

One of my co-workers was telling me that by cross referencing people's Twitter posts with their Foursquare pages you can tell what prospective clients they are off to see.


----------



## ajapale (28 Jan 2011)

turtle77 said:


> ..do you use Twitter on the web? Or do you use a phone?



I use both but only got this message when using twitter on my pc. (Win7, FFox, BB).


----------



## ajapale (6 Feb 2011)

Got this msg today:

403 Forbidden: The server understood the request, but is refusing to fulfill it.


----------



## ajapale (26 Feb 2012)

Got this msg again today:
403 Forbidden: The server understood the request, but is refusing to fulfill it.

I only get it on my pc's and never on iphone.

aj


----------



## Smashbox (26 Feb 2012)

I think this has to do with over capacity too.. I use Twitter loads especially on my phone and it tends to not refresh the feed / send DMs etc when over capacity.


----------

